# Trailer Parking in NOLA



## LeeenPocket (Jan 12, 2017)

I'll be heading to NOLA in a few days with my 20ft trailer. Any suggestions on where I can park it? There's a five year old post relating to this but I'd like some fresh suggestions since the parking laws are ever changing.


----------

